# feces elsewhere



## littlepaws (May 5, 2004)

polaris pees on a newspaper where he can find one, but pooping a whole nother story! when he wakes up he goes tinkle then he goes elsewhere and poops. what should i do?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

how old is he, Maxi has relaly come along way it takes a while
i have been pretty much lax about yelling when he goes because he really tries to make the wee pads for number#2 and sometimes he misses
no biggy i keep a very clean house so i dont freak about it
i use to have 7 wee wee pads all over the place now we are slowly taking them away we have as of now 4 , maxi likes to go out side anyway


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the same problem with Maya she is 1 yr old. This just started about a month ago, I get up in the morning to get ready for work and she wakes up with me(follows me around until I leave)she would go #1 on the we we pads in the bathwroom then she wouold go #2 downstains in the living room. so what I've been doing is keeping her in the bathroom to go #1 and 2 and telling her to go peepee and she's been doing great but I have to do this every morning. some how she forgot to do both in the same place. she used to be potty trained.

In the afternoon, she does #1 and 2 on the wee wee pads, with out me being with her. at night time Itake them for a walk so they go outside.


Maybe if you wait with your baby until he does both so he learns to do both of his business on the weewee pads, might help.

Good luck!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i had the same problem. it helped to pick up the dirty wee wee pad and to put down a new clean one. even if the pee just took a really small part. i also praised like crazy when they would poo on the wee wee pad.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 18 2004, 08:31 AM
> *i had the same problem. it helped to pick up the dirty wee wee pad and to put down a new clean one. even if the pee just took a really small part. i also praised like crazy when they would poo on the wee wee pad.
> 
> 
> ...


 As the best wine doth make the sharpest vinegar, so the deepest love turneth to the deadliest hate.


----------

